# Art Printing Businesses (who print porn!)



## LV- (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello!
I'm not exactly sure where to post this, but it pertains to the art community so I figure I can find my best answers here.

I have googled and done some research on businesses which will print pornographic material (specifically hardcover art books and comic/manga) and I only really found one business for the pornographic manga (Doujinpress). I'm not so sure about the hardcover artbooks or other manga printing businesses which don't have a crazy minimum order amount.

So I was wondering if anyone in these forums had knowledge of any other good printing companies? I'm specifically interested in the option to have a low number of minimum orders or print on demand.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 23, 2013)

There has been a thread made in the last seven days which discusses this exact same topic. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/137086-Help-with-Print-making 

Please read the forum before making a thread in future.


----------

